# Coconut Oil...



## whitelml (Apr 29, 2014)

What it do fellas
Just put in the request for some prop and a prop/tren blend.  Supplier has been using grapeseed oil but now all his stuff is blended with coconut oil.   Swears it is painless and smooth as hell.    First I've heard of coconut oil being used.    Anyone ever had a chance to try it out?   Just curious, thanks


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 29, 2014)

Sounds stupid to me as that oil don't like to stay liquid but I could be missing something.


----------



## whitelml (Apr 29, 2014)

I read that 76* is melting temp.   Has to be another oil mixed in as well to keep it liquid.   I'll find out more info today


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 29, 2014)

First I've heard of this. Interesting...I cook my eggs in it.


----------



## nightster (Apr 29, 2014)

Paste!!!  lol


----------



## bronco (Apr 29, 2014)

Is that the same as mct oil?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 29, 2014)

bronco said:


> Is that the same as mct oil?



MCT is medium-chain triglycerides. Coconut oil is composed of approximately ~55-60% MCT's and ~40-45% LCT's (long-chain triglycerides).


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 29, 2014)

raw coconut oil is a paste. It can be processed to stay a liquid.


----------



## bronco (Apr 29, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> MCT is medium-chain triglycerides. Coconut oil is composed of approximately ~55-60% MCT's and ~40-45% LCT's (long-chain triglycerides).



Got it... I've used gear in mct oil and prefer it over gso or cso. Never seen any In Coconut oil


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 29, 2014)

Interesting


----------



## RJ (Apr 29, 2014)

interesting. never heard of that. i use coconut oil in everything though. put a tablespoon in my coffee every morning. awesome energy.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 29, 2014)

bronco said:


> Got it... I've used gear in mct oil and prefer it over gso or cso. Never seen any In Coconut oil



MCT is supposed to be very thin and flows easily. I know a few brewers elsewhere use it exclusively now. Like POB said, normal coconut oil is pasty/solid so it wouldn't make for a nice inject lol


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 29, 2014)

RJ said:


> interesting. never heard of that. i use coconut oil in everything though. put a tablespoon in my coffee every morning. awesome energy.



I cook everything with coconut but never tried it in coffee.  You put anything else in your coffee, RJ? I drink mine black. Now you got me curious...


----------



## bronco (Apr 29, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> MCT is supposed to be very thin and flows easily.



Correct. It is very thin, that's the number 1 reason why I like it better than gso


----------



## RJ (Apr 29, 2014)

MS1605 said:


> I cook everything with coconut but never tried it in coffee.  You put anything else in your coffee, RJ? I drink mine black. Now you got me curious...



i put a little splenda in there but nothing else. i just like the coconut oil as it kind of coats the edge of the cup and you taste it the whole time.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 29, 2014)

I rub it on my nuts after a close shave. Seriously!


----------



## j2048b (Apr 29, 2014)

I know of a source who uses coconut oil as their base.... They say their stuff is amazing... Didn't see it at all! 

Give em a shot! Only u can determine whether its good 2 go for u!


----------



## RJ (Apr 29, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I rub it on my nuts after a close shave. Seriously!



haha. i have used it as lube, after shave. that shit is awesome. My son had cradle cap (dry scalp) most of his life and we tried all the normal crap they sell. One day i decided to put coconut oil on his head and it was gone within a couple months of use. my wife busts my balls about how much i use, but its great fat source and it tastes awesome. I hate veggies, but i can eat 2-4 cups of spinach a day doused in that shit. Tastes like candy!


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 29, 2014)

RJ said:


> i put a little splenda in there but nothing else. i just like the coconut oil as it kind of coats the edge of the cup and you taste it the whole time.



Tried it, Rocks. Good tip, RJ. New morning routine...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 29, 2014)

Bulk MCT Oil may be referred to as Fractionated Coconut Oil and/or Palm Kernel Oil due to the raw materials it is extracted from.   MCT oil is colorless and virtually odorless.  It is liquid at room temperature and very stable due to the high content of medium chain triglycerides, Caprylic (C8) and Capric (C10).  Applications range from nutritional supplements and food to cosmetics and industrial use.


----------



## MS1605 (Apr 29, 2014)

Seeker said:


> I rub it on my nuts after a close shave. Seriously!



Trying this right now.


No, Seriously.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 30, 2014)

Sams club is the only place around here that has it.
Then a friend got it and I said "your gona start cooking with it huh"
She looked at me stupid and said "its for my hair"   (WTF...really)  I did a facepalm and walked away. I barely talk to her now. 


True story.


----------



## whitelml (May 19, 2014)

Well I've pinned 2 1/4 mL of prop twice thus far with this new oil.   Gotta say its pretty smooth.  Thin too.   Still get the dull ache the next day but its better than grapeseed which was the oil used last time.


----------

